# 50/52 challenge



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 31, 2011)

I guess Browtine got tied up this week or maybe lost his internet again so how aabout this

YOUR CHOICE OF TARGET 

This could be anything you want to mush a picture of  (family, kids, friends, dogs, cats, bird, creek/river, close-up ,trees,flowers   ) just about anything  

But remember the rules only ONE pic to post and must be takin during this week  


Just have fun with it and lets see what we get


----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2011)

Our latest addition! My daughter has been asking for one of these for 2 years & we decided this weekend that she is old enough to have one. I will get a photo of her w/ it later & post it up. Right now we are still letting it adjust to it's new surroundings. Hope y'all like him!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 31, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Our latest addition! My daughter has been asking for one of these for 2 years & we decided this weekend that she is old enough to have one. I will get a photo of her w/ it later & post it up. Right now we are still letting it adjust to it's new surroundings. Hope y'all like him!


 

Wait a minute Crickett you hate spiders but a big ole snake don't bother you  Great shot of your new pet  maybe with a big ole snake like that you won't have to worry about spiders


----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wait a minute Crickett you hate spiders but a big ole snake don't bother you  Great shot of your new pet  maybe with a big ole snake like that you won't have to worry about spiders



He's just a baby so he's not real big..........yet! I'm not scared of the non-venomous snakes! I like most reptiles but arachnids totally creep me out!


----------



## marknga (Jun 1, 2011)

The lovely and talented Miss Grace Potter of Grace Potter and the Nocturnals came to Macon this past Monday. Couldn't think of a better way to cap off Memorial Day weekend than a fantastic show at the Cox Capitol Theater in downtown Macon.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 2, 2011)

*Blooms are starting to pop!*

Bonus bug too!


----------



## carver (Jun 2, 2011)

*Thought this*

Moth had some cool camo.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice shots everyone ... that looks like a "copperhead" moth


----------



## cornpile (Jun 3, 2011)

carver said:


> Moth had some cool camo.



Looks like MossyOak Breakup,neat shot Carver.


----------



## cornpile (Jun 3, 2011)

*Lets ride,Poppaw*


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd set aside a couple of possible shots for this weeks CHALLENGE but was hoping for a break in the gray rainy weather we've been having. Well yesterday it finally cleared up and Rebecca and I decided to take a drive. We had all 3 cameras and took a bunch of shots and we'll post some of them later but I got this one of an ole water tank and knew right away I had a shot I really liked for the CHALLENGE  
 Thanks to Rips tips I shot this one in Manual mode 
Nikon D50
Sigma 70/300 lens
F5.6
1/2000


----------



## carver (Jun 4, 2011)

Fine shots everyone,I Like'um


----------



## kc6bsm (Jun 5, 2011)

*A man and his best friends.*

This is one that I took when Mike and I went on that drive.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2011)

To bad she couldn't crop that ole guy out and just couldn't leave those two good lookin dawgs   We sure had a good time and she was so impressed with how Chase had GROWN UP and don't need to hang with mom and dad  or even stay right around Macey. The boy just wants to get out and hunt now adays  

Neat pic sweety


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 5, 2011)

Great shots ya'll.


----------



## Niner (Jun 5, 2011)

West GA Cacti

.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Mike! Been offline for several reasons. This time can't blame it on not having internet service though. Just had some stuff going on and in all honesty with everything on my mind I totally forgot to post the thread!  Just thought about it tonight... 

Anyway, thanks again for picking up the torch!


----------

